# Off my front steps



## Duff (Nov 16, 2004)

Very lucky to wake to a nice view such as this each morning


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 16, 2004)

I don't think I could miss a morning set'in on the porch with a view like that.

Nice pictures.  Thanks for sharing with us flatlanders.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 16, 2004)

Duff, is the invite to rent a room from you still open?

Nice view.

Jim


----------



## Duff (Nov 16, 2004)

Na, JT, you can come stay, but you don't have to pay rent.



I don't know now that I think about it, Woody says you eat alot.


----------



## beginnersluck (Nov 16, 2004)

*AHH! Mt. Yonah!*

Beautiful pic.  As long as no big building blocks your view you'll be ok.  I would hate to have your view and wake up one morning to have it blocked by something!


----------



## pendy (Nov 19, 2004)

*Wow*

What a view.I wouldn't want to go anywhere if I lived there.


----------



## HT2 (Nov 21, 2004)

*Dang Duff!!!!!!*

That is some kind of purdy!!!!!!!!!!

I could definitely get use to that view.....


----------



## gabowman (Nov 21, 2004)

And you leave a place like that to go to the wilkes county pines?!?....he he he

Beautiful country right off your porch. Thanks for sharing...

GB


----------



## Rambo (Nov 22, 2004)

*Pic*

Duff would the pic have been taken from just off cooly woods road or pig valley, nice view.


----------



## Duff (Nov 26, 2004)

yep, I live just across hwy 255 from pig valley, Rambo


----------



## RSnyder (Apr 6, 2005)

Hello Yonah mountain!!!  I used to have that view or at least something close.


----------



## CAL (Apr 6, 2005)

Hey Duff,
Is it true that them cows what lives up in them mountains has legs on one side shorter than they legs on er other side so they can walk around them mountains?


----------



## ramblinrack (Apr 6, 2005)

nice pic duff...been by there many times. mamma used to live in helen. i sure miss my rides up there to vist her. she left this world in 95' but...she sure did enjoy her time up yonder!


----------



## Duff (Apr 6, 2005)

Small world rack. What's her name, and does she have family that still lives here?


and yes cal it is true.


----------



## leo (Apr 7, 2005)

*Outstanding view Duff*

thanks for bunch for sharing it with us 

 


leo


----------



## Branchminnow (Apr 7, 2005)

Is that Yonah mountain?


----------



## Sling (Apr 7, 2005)

Ever been to Yonah Burger?


----------



## Duff (Apr 7, 2005)

Sling said:
			
		

> Ever been to Yonah Burger?


  Yes and Yes


----------

